# Baby Chicken Supplies for Idiots



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I would like to know what is needed to get chicks. I understand I need a box, heat lamp, feeder, and water dish. Am I missing anything? I am on a low budget and just want to know the basics. Right now have everything, but heater.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

sounds like you pretty much listed everything, I would use a small chick waterer because they can drown in a dish.
I use a large box with news paper on the bottom "easy cleaning" a small chick feeder and waterer and a clip on infrared heat lamp.
baby chicks need to be kept pretty warm about 95 the 1st week then 90 the second week and so on.. good luck with your peeps


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, I plan to get my daughter the chicks in spring, I know they need a lot of love and handling, too. I thought I might get her like three, to start. Plan to put them in her room until they can go in coop.


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

get some shavings as well, the first few days I put paper towels on top of the shavings, you don't want to use newspaper as they may slip on it..

I was going to use a heat lamp, but decided against it, it was soooo HOT, thought I'd fry the little things, I did buy a brinsea heater, but I know you said you want to stay on a budget so it might be to expensive for you..Anyhow, when using the heat lamp, make sure you check the temp of the bottom of the box, and the lamp is on one side of the box so if it gets to hot for them they can escape to the other side.

Consider checking craigslist, lots of free/cheap bunny cages you can use for a brooder to.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, like the idea of looking for cages.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Booted, why are you getting chicks? Are you looking for different breed? Want something other than Bantam? Sorry I just tuned in and saw this long conversation.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Not looking anymore, Realizing I am gonna have my own, but have been preparing, so I am ready for them. I might get some chicks in spring, we will see. If the law gets changed, I can have 4 more birds


----------



## cirrus107 (Jun 22, 2012)

I also add quick chick to the water. You can order it from Murray McMurray. Gives them a great start and I rarely loose any chicks.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My xmas list is all chicken stuff.....I forget to put chick starter feed on list thank you


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

alright so im going cheaper here... i found a desk lamp at walmart for 4.97.. with the clip on thingy so you can clip it to the side of a big rubbermaid container. with lid.. from halloween decorations.. .. i used newspaper myself and they were fine with it.. western feed store had chick waterers for 2.33.. feed store had chick starter for $7 20lb bag.. there ya go!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Love chicken budgeting....heat lamps are expensive, they even wanted $40 for a feeder  I took a picture of the feeder I wanted and gave it to a friend, who is a welder. Build it for me, please!! After a few days of chickens, I now know why you hang the feeders and water bowls.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

here's my little setup for the carter legacy chicks I won when I get them. yes they will live in a spare bedroom until they are old enough to go outside this lamp and bulb was 6 -8 bucks max and the cage was a double decker ferret cage I got off craigslist the other half of the cage makes a good chicken transporter.








then they will live here in the run until my older ladies become used to seeing them then they will be free to roam and hangout with everyone else.this is a stock photo this hutch is waiting to be assembled this weekend its a cheapo but will do the job....


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice. I have a small and med cage not using, but plastic. I will try CL for cages. I love the CL idea, but its always a drive.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

well i'm late to the party but i'll jump in anyhow
WARNING: HEATLAMPS CAN BURN YOUR HOUSE DOWN
i always bolt mine in place if not once they start to fly
they will do all they can do to knock that heatlamp over

i wanted an EZ way to get the rite temp in my brooder
so i cut the cord in 1/2 off of my brooder lamp
i them added a $6 dimmer from walmart
i also layed out about $4 for a dial thermostat which i put under the heatlamp
if it was too cool in the brooder i turned up the heat some
if it was too hot for their age i turned it down



good luck & please post pics when you get your babies
piglett


----------



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

We got a clamp industrial light and a heat bulb. We change the bulb around depending on what we use it for. Garden starts, chicks, photography. The bulb was $6 and the light was $6. Then we got the water and food base that attach to mason jars. $3 each. We borrowed a rabbit cage cause they won't need it for long. The feed was most expensive. Home Depot has the lights and bulbs.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

teresaquinn said:


> We got a clamp industrial light and a heat bulb. We change the bulb around depending on what we use it for. Garden starts, chicks, photography. The bulb was $6 and the light was $6. Then we got the water and food base that attach to mason jars. $3 each. We borrowed a rabbit cage cause they won't need it for long. The feed was most expensive. Home Depot has the lights and bulbs.


i think we need pictures


----------



## teresaquinn (Feb 17, 2013)

Our progress


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not put the chicks in your daughters room. They will make a mess if you use shavings, and if she has allergies or anything they will act up. Plus the light has to stay on 24/7 which could keep her up. As for supplies, brooder, bedding, feed, water, . No need to use electrlytes, put marbles in the watered for the first week to prevent drowning, give them sand as grit. Do not feed them anything besides chick started without providing grit first. Feed them 24/7. Start your brooder temp out at 95 them down 5 degrees per week. If the weather is decent outside and you have a coop you dont have to brood indoor for more than a few weeks. If you have any questions please ask.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I would not put the chicks in your daughters room. They will make a mess if you use shavings, and if she has allergies or anything they will act up. Plus the light has to stay on 24/7 which could keep her up. As for supplies, brooder, bedding, feed, water, . No need to use electrlytes, put marbles in the watered for the first week to prevent drowning, give them sand as grit. Do not feed them anything besides chick started without providing grit first. Feed them 24/7. Start your brooder temp out at 95 them down 5 degrees per week. If the weather is decent outside and you have a coop you dont have to brood indoor for more than a few weeks. If you have any questions please ask.


well said apyl


----------

